

Only Apple - siglesias
http://daringfireball.net/2012/03/only_apple

======
esrauch
I just don't understand how these things really so earth-shattering, higher
res display and a new cell radio? From posts like this you would think this
was as big as the original iPad announcement, some fundamental shift in
strategy or moving into a whole new market instead of just the smallest amount
of incremental improvements that you can possibly make and call something an
entirely new version of the product.

